# جامعات فيا تخصص هندسة طبية



## BASSAMSARHAN (27 يونيو 2006)

بعد التحية
ارجو تزويدي بقائمة باسماء الجامعات التي فيها تخصص هندسة طبية وماهي الشروط 
للقبول
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## tiger_hossam (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
معاكم حسام ​والله الاجامعات الي فيها هندسه طبيه ​هي:-
1-جامعه القاهره
2-جامعه المنوفيه --فرع الهندسه الالكترونيه بمنوف والقسم دا لسه شغال السنه دي​ 

ياريت اكون افدتكم​والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## م/أحمد شطا (28 يونيو 2006)

الهندسة الطبية موجودة كمان في أكاديمية الشروق (المعهد العالي للهندسة)بس دي بمصاريف ودي الي أنا بدرس فيها ,وأنا ان شاء الله قررت أتخصص هندسة طبية لو عديت م ن اعدادي هندسةادعولي . لو حبيت تعرف أي حاجة تانية عنها أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## خليل خالد (28 يونيو 2006)

في جامعى دمشق 
وانصحك ما تسجل في جامعة دمشق
لا نها ...........................
والمعنى في قلب الشاعر


----------



## احمد84 (6 يوليو 2006)

جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا يوجد بها هندسة طبية


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

المعهد العالى للهندسة بالعاشر من رمضان مصر يوجد بة هندسة طبية


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

جزالك ايضا يوجد قسم الهندسة الحيوية في كلية الهندسة بجامعة حلوان بمصر 
ويمكنك زيارة موقع الجامعه للمزيد من المعلومات علي www.helwan.edu.eg


----------



## يوسف عوض الكريم (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
في جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا بالخرطوم
ولي كل الفخر بأني تخرجت منها


----------



## Abu Hassan (15 يوليو 2006)

يوجد في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز - قسم الهندسة الكهربائية


----------



## aboabaad (22 يوليو 2006)

التخصص موجود في الاردن في

الجامعة الهاشمية في الزرقاء 

جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في اربد

جامعة عمان الاهلية (طبعا في عمان)

مع تحياتي


----------



## عبدالرحيم2006 (26 يوليو 2006)

جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وجامعة الجزيرة وجامعة العلوم والتقانة واكاديمية السودان للعلوم الطبية وهي اربعه جامعات بالسودان بها تخصص هندسة طبية


----------



## مصطفي فرير (26 يوليو 2006)

اكاديميه الشروق بمصر http://www.elshoroukacademy.edu.eg/


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
1- جامعة دمشق - سوريا
2- جامعة عجمان لعلوم واتكنولوجيا - الامارات


----------



## م.الدمشقي (27 يوليو 2006)

راجع هذه الصفه في المنتدى وستجد طلبك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13043


----------



## TO BE (27 يوليو 2006)

حضرتك حدد انت بتسال ف اى دولة الاول


----------



## نسيم الخلد (1 أغسطس 2006)

جامعة بولتكنك فلسطين في فلسطين 

وهذا موقع الجامعة www.ppu.edu


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (9 مايو 2007)

انا ايضا احتاج هذه الجامعات


----------

